# paramedic education beyond associates degree



## outd00rjunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm interested in finding out about further education beyond my associates in paramedicine. I know I can get a bachelors in paramedicine or ems management but where to go and what options are available? I'm considering ultimately getting my PA just weighing my options in the meantime.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

Go take a Tropical Medicine course, Surgical Skills for Paramedics Course sponsered by the Royal College of Surgeons, Remote Medicine etc etc......


----------



## austinac (Sep 12, 2011)

There is a bachelor of science program in Emergency Medical Care at Loma Linda University here in SoCal


----------



## mikeward (Sep 12, 2011)

If your goal is PA school, match the program prerequisites with available degrees (biology, life sciences, health science, etc).

Getting into physician assistant school is very competitive.

Good luck


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 12, 2011)

mikeward said:


> If your goal is PA school, match the program prerequisites with available degrees (biology, life sciences, health science, etc).
> 
> *Getting into physician assistant school is very competitive.*
> 
> Good luck



That can't be stressed enough!


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.umbc.edu/undergraduate/majors/ehs.html

I have heard really great things about this program. It concentrates more on the management of an EMS system. One of my captains at my old station obtained his EMT-P from this program and was offered EMS management positions prior to his graduation


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

jpbaker1988 said:


> http://www.umbc.edu/undergraduate/majors/ehs.html
> 
> I have heard really great things about this program. It concentrates more on the management of an EMS system. One of my captains at my old station obtained his EMT-P from this program and was offered EMS management positions prior to his graduation



The only problem is that it's in Maryland and learning Maryland-style EMS is like getting a master's in being 10-20 years behind the rest of the country on many things.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im pretty sure when you mention CCEMT-P, the next thing out of their mouth is UMBC. I doubt its 10-20 years behind when they are one of the few institutions that supply that course.

http://ehs.umbc.edu/CE/CCEMT-P/


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

> I doubt its 10-20 years behind when they are one of the few institutions that supply that course.



Well, not the program but the state in general.


----------



## outd00rjunkie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input!


----------



## chuck stank (Oct 18, 2011)

Use your bachelors for an EMS management/operations position.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

austinac said:


> There is a bachelor of science program in Emergency Medical Care at Loma Linda University here in SoCal



Thats cool, any chance it is online?


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

outd00rjunkie said:


> I'm interested in finding out about further education beyond my associates in paramedicine. I know I can get a bachelors in paramedicine or ems management but where to go and what options are available? I'm considering ultimately getting my PA just weighing my options in the meantime.



I personally think taking a Tactical Medic Course, ATLS Course are good.

That being said, Get an RN degree learning the other side of things improves your knowledge base dramatically.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish said:


> Thats cool, any chance it is online?




Negative.
The online equivilant is through Pittsburgh? Could be wrong but there is an online degree just can't remember exactly where.


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 26, 2011)

The University of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio has a BS of Paramedicine that is completely online.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 27, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> The University of Texas Health Science Center in San Antonio has a BS of Paramedicine that is completely online.



Quite a decent program I might add  UTHSCSA is where I got my medic; I'm quite familiar with it


----------



## EM Education (Nov 9, 2011)

Adelphi University offers a B.S. in Emergency Services Administration developed for first responders who wish to put their previous training to work for them. The Program offers advanced standings for EMT, Paramedic, Firefighter and associated evaluated training programs which will help you get to your degree faster.  
The program can be completed totally on line or can be a hybrid type with classes offered at the Garden City Campus. 

academics.adelphi.edu/universitycollege/bs-emergency-services-degree.php[/url]


----------



## Theo (Nov 10, 2011)

George Washington University offers a Bachelors Degree in Health Sciences with a concentration in Emergency Health Services.

If you have all of the general education courses completed prior to entering the program, all of the upper level courses can be taken online. I believe they also give advanced standing if you're a paramedic. 

http://www.gwumc.edu/healthsci/programs/ems_bs


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 11, 2011)

Kaplan Online has a Bs in Fire Sciences & EMS Management... which is what i'm planning on doing in the long run.


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Nov 30, 2011)

There are many universities which offer online education in almost every health care field. Whether it's nursing, paramedics, health informatics or health technician, every course is available online. Many online colleges have become accredited, making the certification universally accepted. I completed online medical lab technician associate degree and got a job. The online course has not affected my job prospects and salary. http://www.medicallaboratorytechnician.net/the-average-salary-for-medical-lab-technicians The case is same with any other online health care degree courses as well. Many people while working on a specific job take the online education and become certified. Online education has only increased the reach of students towards attainment of qualification.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2011)

Redacted


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, but then again it might not have affected your job prospects but the general consensus is still that fully online schools (those with no affiliation to a "real" university or college) are of a lesser quality.  A good example is "Independence 'University'" (formerly known as California College of Health Sciences) and their respiratory program.  Very few decent RT departments will hire someone with all of their training through that program because it's a diploma mill.  They actually may have lost there accreditation by this point....I haven't checked recently.


----------

